
Major Uptick in Exploit Activity: Here's What We Know So Far - potench
https://devcondetect.com/blog/2019/4/9/major-uptick-in-exploit-activity-heres-what-we-know-so-far
======
matt4077
This is extremely thin and probably shouldn't be on the front page.

